# Anyone like Creepypasta?



## MynameisM (Jul 13, 2013)

So I recently came across a few Creepypasta stories for video games on Youtube. 

For those of you who don't know, Creepypastas are horror-themed stories that usually involve video games. Some are gory, some are psychological, and many involve glitches/corrupted games and bizarre things happening in games which should not. You should really check them out if you are not easily scared, and enjoy reading.

I became a little obsessed with Creepypastas, and decided to write a few of my own. My latest is an Animal Crossing Creepypasta called Chop. I want to make it really good, and therefore would really appreciate it if some of you AC fans could take a look and give me some feedback. I have posted it on this popular Creepypasta forum site, where you can also read other peoples Creepypastas. Pokemon Games probably have the most Creepypasta stories than any other series, some are awful, but some are really good. I'm not sure many people on those boards play Animal Crossing, so they probably would not give my story a chance. So please take a look at my story if you have the time, and tell me what you think.

http://mahdrybread.freeforums.org/chop-an-animal-crossing-creepypasta-t610.html


----------



## Marceline (Jul 13, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE Creepypasta! I believe I came across them from the Japanese horror blog 'Saya In Underworld' a few years back, and have been addicted since then. I think the first Pasta I read was the Lavender Town Syndrome, as I was a huge Pokemon fan (Still am!) then Mount Silver, the cursed game carts, etc. I checked out other games too, like LoZ Ben. Unfortunately it was fake. Majority of them are... its still a good read though haha. 
I'll be sure to check yours out ^ ^ ~


----------



## Isabella (Jul 15, 2013)

They're interesting...some of them like Lost Silver ruined me though :/


----------



## Wallytehcat (Jul 15, 2013)

I find video game creepypastas to be the ones that make me unable to sleep and give me nightmares.


----------



## Jizg (Jul 15, 2013)

I hate creepypasta. Especially pokemon ones. I feel like it's just a way for people to like something without seeming childish because there's this "dark" side to it all.

And since there are folks who actually believe this crap let me just say it's all completely fake...every single one of them.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 15, 2013)

Jizg said:


> I hate creepypasta. Especially pokemon ones. I feel like it's just a way for people to like something without seeming childish because there's this "dark" side to it all.
> 
> And since there are folks who actually believe this crap let me just say it's all completely fake...every single one of them.



Well, they are obviously fake ^ ^;
Its just made for the reader's entertainment, that's all. The reader can choose whether to believe it or not. And I also agree. I've recently watched a video about the Adventure Time 'Great Mushroom War' and honestly it is just ridiculous. Majority of Creepypastas are just the author over-thinking waaay beyond what the creator of such and such intended. I guess only a handful of Creepypastas are good, everything else is just plagiarizing or a cheap rip off the originals.


----------



## Jizg (Jul 15, 2013)

Obvious to you, perhaps. But my girlfriend runs a large youtube channel and a ton of her fans(mostly young kids) were legitimately scared of old pokemon games because of these stupid stories, which leads me to believe it occurs for other franchises as well.

I'm all for fan creativity but when you scare off people from something new like that it crosses the line.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 15, 2013)

Jizg said:


> Obvious to you, perhaps. But my girlfriend runs a large youtube channel and a ton of her fans(mostly young kids) were legitimately scared of old pokemon games because of these stupid stories, which leads me to believe it occurs for other franchises as well.
> 
> I'm all for fan creativity but when you scare off people from something new like that it crosses the line.



There are Creepypastas made for basically every video game, even Animal Crossing, I'm guessing. It really depends on the reader on how they react to it. I don't see why young kids would even want to read those stories anyway, let alone why they would even be on the computer without parental supervision. If the parents were watching, they wouldn't have gotten scared/traumatized over a creepy story. 

I'm sure the writer of the story doesn't have any intentions in completely scaring off a person from a franchise, most of the time it's purely for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jul 16, 2013)

Lavender Town Syndrome...nuff said


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 16, 2013)

I love the video game ones, and the 'Lost Episode' ones too. Let's all not forget Red Mist! And Pokemon Creepy Black, and Lost Silver.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 16, 2013)

Love those stories, I loved Lost Silver! Maybe gonna look up some later!


----------



## Elijo (Jul 18, 2013)

I love creepypastas! Game related stories I read are Pokemon Creepy Black (it didn't scare me that much tbh, but it was an alright read), Pokemon Lost Silver (that one was definitely a good read, scared me a little bit) and BEN Drowned (that is my favourite creepypasta story out of all the stories I read). Non-game related stories are Sweet Apple Massacre, Jeff the Killer, Jane VS Jeff, Squidward's Suicide and The Slenderman. Luckily I haven't gotten any nightmares from any of them, but I have had a dream about me killing Jeff first. Ah good times.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 18, 2013)

OH YES i love Creepypasta! I mostly read Lost Episodes creepypastas which make me throw up. O.O (Don't ask) But I also read computer and gaming pastas.  Oh and Jeff vs Jane and Jeff the Killer and Slenderman (did you know that he's the 6th grade science teacher at my school?) He he I also read A LOT of MLP pastas which also make me throw up because most of them are NSFW but I still read them anyways.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 23, 2013)

A certain Pajami tried writing one. I can't post it on here because it's too long. :<


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 26, 2013)

I love creepy pasta, but usually don't find game related ones to be any good. :/ My favorite thing ever is Marble Hornets on youtube. Scares me more than any horror movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

I love creepypastas. I'm that weird.

The Weird Majora's Mask Cartridge, PKMN Lost Silver, Yume Nikki's theories and the whole Lavender Town.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> I love creepy pasta, but usually don't find game related ones to be any good. :/ My favorite thing ever is Marble Hornets on youtube. Scares me more than any horror movie I've ever seen.



Ooh Marble Hornets is one of my favourites! I use to watch documentaries on it a while back, so darn creepy... but so interesting. :s


----------



## bikiniprincess (Jul 26, 2013)

I think Lavender Town is WAY overrated. Mostly it's just used as a base for other Pokemon creepypastas, which is kind of sad considering that the people who write them probably have as much originality as a black and white painting of a car key.
If you want to listen to scary stories, I recommend going to this playlist.


----------



## infallible (Jul 26, 2013)

BEN Drowned is one of my favorite creepypastas ever. and ive never even played LoZ. the videos are the worst part, oh god.

have you guys ever read Diary of an Animal Crossing Psycho? it's a good read, not really scary, but very creepy. also the Camp story, oh god. i couldn't look at gyroids after that.

other than those, i like the Russain Sleep Experiment, Squidward's Suicide, Smile Dog.jpg, and plenty more i can't think of right now. i tend to read them when i'm bored... late at night.. and then can't sleep so i read more.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

There's an Animal Crossing pasta? I'll definitely check that out. I agree, there aren't many original pastas anymore. They're always rip offs of the originals. -.-


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 26, 2013)

I love video game CreepyPasta's and a couple other random ones. My favorite CreepyPasta has to be "Squidward's Suicide". It was the first CreepyPasta I'd ever read and I couldn't stop thinking about it for days. I also read one about a gas station that is stuck in time.. something like that. 

Anything to do with Lavender Town and CreepyPasta really does creep me out. Oh Lavender Town..


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 26, 2013)

I adore creepypastas.  But not ones based on video games.  I like Candle Cove and stories from /r/nosleep.  I used to post creepypastas to Tumblr when I found out the creepypasta tag on Tumblr was mostly filled with fan art of Jeff the Killer and Slenderman, or something.

Oh and The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 26, 2013)

I've never heard of it until this forum.

I hate the term "creepypastas" though. 

I don't know why.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 26, 2013)

I was reading Squidward's Suicide until it got to the video thumbnail. I exited the tab after that ._.
Can anyone tell me the part after they saw his eyes bleeding? I don't want to go to that page ever again.


----------



## Moogle55 (Jul 27, 2013)

I haven't read a good one in a long time, I really like the BEN series though. Too bad it's been on hiatus right now, hopefully he gets back to it eventually...


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 1, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I've never heard of it until this forum.
> 
> I hate the term "creepypastas" though.
> 
> I don't know why.



Same.  I like pastas too.  Sigh... I guess nomenclature will clash like whoever coined the silly term 'spaghetti western.'  Lots of recommendations here- I'll spy some of these later!  8)


----------



## Heir (Aug 1, 2013)

I enjoy pastas of the creepy variety.

Mmm, Squidward's suicide, now THAT was a good creepy pasta.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 21, 2013)

This thread needs to live! How do I revive it? I do it by....

Linking a video! I found this while watching a pony video. Who knew it would lead to this?


Spoiler: Cartoon Blood/Violence. BE WARNED







Guess the name of the song!


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

i love creepypasta, but i'm so dumb about it. i read it at night, then i have problems sleeping. i never know why i don't read it during the day. there must be some major malfunction in my sytem since i'm always freaking out at night and tell myself i should stop, but i never do. ^^;


----------



## Animedan (Oct 23, 2013)

Tails Doll and Lavender Town. Those ones.  the Tails Doll one made it to the point where I wouldn't go in a room without someone right next to me. Let's just say I get scared/paranoid really quickly.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 23, 2013)

ahh i love creepypasta's. they're weird and creepy, which is why i love them o3o 
lavender town really freaks me out though. i was also exploring on the knowyourmeme site and they had these variety's of creepypasta's i just so happened to read because i'm an idiot, and i couldn't sleep for nights ;n;


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't see how anyone likes these. They're stupid in my opinion.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't really like the ones with pictures, but I LOVE smile dog, Lavender town, and Candle Cove


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

Ben is a well written story, but I don't understand all the hype. IT'S. A. HACK. Why do people think it's real? This guy clearly hacked the game to make a profit out of being "right."

Also, I like that one SM64 one, and how it has a pic of his family slowly decaying. All creepy, but all fake.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Ben is a well written story, but I don't understand all the hype. IT'S. A. HACK. Why do people think it's real? This guy clearly hacked the game to make a profit out of being "right."
> 
> Also, I like that one SM64 one, and how it has a pic of his family slowly decaying. All creepy, but all fake.



Profit? Lol wut

I'm usually awake all night, so I avoid creepypasta


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 9, 2013)

Meh. Creepypasta is fine. I don't go out of my way to read it, but if I hear people mentioning it I search up the story they're talking about.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2013)

I've never had an interest in them honestly.


----------



## beffa (Nov 11, 2013)

i used to be obsessed with them but seriously i used to cry because they scared me so much… i read a little too much into the simpsons lost episode one and i literally had several nightmares about it… i can't describe the nightmare bc it makes me cry seriously i read too much into that crap

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> I was reading Squidward's Suicide until it got to the video thumbnail. I exited the tab after that ._.
> Can anyone tell me the part after they saw his eyes bleeding? I don't want to go to that page ever again.


i remember that pasta? wasn't that scary imo i thought it sounded too clich? as far as creepypastas go. to be honest, the only thing i found slightly creepy about that was the picture. the rest? meh.


----------



## unravel (Nov 12, 2013)

MynameisM said:


> Creepypastas are horror-themed stories that usually involve video games.




Well not ALL video games some are from cartoons and etc.
The first time I read creepypasta is the Rugrats Theory, second is Lavender Town Syndrome, Squidward's Suicide, Mother series and Ben LoZ: Majora's Mask


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah! I like AC creepypasta,Vocaloid,and popular one such as
Jeff the killer,Spiderman,Smile Dog,etc.
I like the theories a lot. Those cause me not ti watch
Tv for a while sometimes...
I hate the videos because they creep me out.
I just go to the wikia for them. I hate the pictures also._.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2013)

Someone needs to make a creepypasta based on route 14 in Pokemon X and Y and the scary house


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 18, 2013)

Pretty sure the scary house was a scam.

Now, a creepypasta about elevator girl and the mysterious note in the train station, would be more appropriate. Then again, they'll probably expand on those storylines in Z.


----------

